# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Numbani map crash exploit?

## CT00000

Does anyone know how to do the Numbani exploit that crashes the map and resets it? It's been happening a lot in competitive recently.

----------


## Jiseki

> Does anyone know how to do the Numbani exploit that crashes the map and resets it? It's been happening a lot in competitive recently.


Im pretty sure it's patched

----------


## Alecthro

> Im pretty sure it's patched


Its not. Been having people do it today. Just wish I knew how to do it.

----------


## thejedi56

Someone know how to ... ?

----------

